# What Makes YOU Stop Temporarily?



## JyH (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey guys, this has been coming up a LOT recently, and what I want to know is, what makes you stop your cubing sessions, restart an average, or just things of that nature. It could even be what forces you to buy a new cube!
Anyway, what makes me restart an average is either a +2 or DNF on the first solve...Or if I mess up horribly.
What makes me just stop a cubing sessions is when all of my times are horrible, or if my hands are cold, I just sit on them XD
What makes me get a new cube is....Well, that one hasn't come up yet...But I do want a Memory =D


----------



## nat4sail (Mar 9, 2011)

my new pokemon game made me stop for the time being.... >__<


----------



## Dene (Mar 9, 2011)

Boredom


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 9, 2011)

2 counting times over 16 and I reset almost impulsively.


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 9, 2011)

F-II messing up or popping or its yttihs stickers coming off.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 9, 2011)

When I get really bad times I restart an average. If my hands are cold I would go on youtube instead of cubing or even on the forums.


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 9, 2011)

When I'm failing the average or sometimes a DNF or +2. That and boredom.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 9, 2011)

When I've done well over 100 solves and the avg100 won't get any better.


----------



## Carrot (Mar 9, 2011)

When my pyraminx locks up... then I ragequit =D


----------



## EricReese (Mar 9, 2011)

When my body tells me I need sleep for a few hours I put down the 4x4


----------



## SixSidedCube (Mar 9, 2011)

A solve over 25 seconds, hands miss the spacebar (>.<) , cube drops, pops, going somewhere else on the net then getting back to my average and forgetting that I was DOING an average.

FAZ.


----------



## aridus (Mar 9, 2011)

As far as averages go (which I haven't done in a while) I'll stop if I see that I'm doing incredibly dumb things, because it usually means I'm pushing myself too much or am just not up to doing it. By "really dumb" I mean making a cross in a really bad way, or not being able to identify pieces which should be obvious, such as a corner and edge pair that are right on the top staring me in the face, or not realizing that I'm missing a color because my thumb, finger, or a shadow from my hand is hiding it. When I do that stuff I'm obviously in no condition to get accurate times or averages.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Mar 9, 2011)

when i realize that i miss many things because of cubing.


----------



## Shortey (Mar 9, 2011)

when my hands are spoop


----------



## RTh (Mar 9, 2011)

Sup-20 solves, cold hands, massive pops, girlfriend and, of course, new House MD episode xD


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 9, 2011)

cba


----------



## Owen (Mar 9, 2011)

Minecraft.


----------



## gundamslicer (Mar 9, 2011)

Pokemon black and white


----------



## rubiksczar (Mar 9, 2011)

I had to stop cubing for a couple of weeks because it was giving me carpol tunnel and it hurt alot whenever I speed cubed. Luckely that hasn't happened in a long time.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 9, 2011)

When Weston tells you to break in your ES like Rowe, and it just breaks. And then he laughs.
When your new ES is late, and it arrives while attending a competition w/ Weston.

It makes you wanna stop for a little while

Ok, /rant.


----------



## The Puzzler (Mar 9, 2011)

Minecraft and Starcraft II.


----------



## TK 421 (Mar 9, 2011)

a new ace combat series is coming out :3

Ace Combat : Assault Horizon




The only reson i cube is to fill the 3 year time gap between AC6 and this one  (AC AH is NOT AC7)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 9, 2011)

Whenever I get 2 dnfs or pops in a row in an average of 5 or 12


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll stop an event if I suck at it in comp. I find that if I care about an event I do attritious (aka 4 seconds above normal)

I stop practicing completely and come next comp I do good so I start re-practicing .


tl;dr (shame on you anyway)-If I suck in comp.


----------



## NinjaLamprey (Mar 9, 2011)

Carpal Tunnel, My mom yelling at me from doing it too much, school, friends losing interest in it


----------



## shelley (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh, I thought you meant what makes you stop cubing altogether.

Work.


----------



## Clayy9 (Mar 9, 2011)

PKMN White / a new book / a really bad average...


----------



## ivanradanov (Mar 9, 2011)

DotA! and when my hands are cold...


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 9, 2011)

When I get an awesome average, and then my times start going downhill.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 10, 2011)

shelley said:


> Oh, I thought you meant what makes you stop cubing altogether.
> 
> Work.


 
Old peepole.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Mar 10, 2011)

My senior thesis


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Mar 10, 2011)

pokemon white


----------



## Nos7portuga (Mar 10, 2011)

When my son calls for me, or when he falls asleep.


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 10, 2011)

school


----------



## Mike Crozack (Mar 10, 2011)

Pissy teachers, sup 30 solves (im not very good ), and pops


----------



## maggot (Mar 10, 2011)

im surprised noone has said because their eyes hurt. i can only cube for about an hour or so vigorously and then my eyes become very tired, dry, and blurry. i guess because i'm old ;w ; it is much like being on the computer, when i was younger i could be on the PC all day, but now only a few hours max.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 10, 2011)

When nothing exciting happens in the cubing scene.


----------



## baseball-chicago (Mar 11, 2011)

two pops in an average of twelve and I will restart or stop.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 11, 2011)

baseball-chicago said:


> two pops in an average of twelve and I will restart or stop.


 
I once got 2 pops, 1 explosion one algorithm mess up in an average of five, and it was still better than normal.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Mar 11, 2011)

When I fail at 4x4. lol


----------



## Bryan (Mar 11, 2011)

Stop? Hammer time.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 11, 2011)

Bryan said:


> Stop? Hammer time.


 
Lots of laughter. (LoL)


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 11, 2011)

when I lock up worse than normal I ragequit


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Mar 12, 2011)

When I post on the forum.


----------

